# My name is RIO



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Imagens aereas fresquinhas da Cidade Maravilha!!

( fotos de ontem )


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

1












2












3












4












5












6


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

7












8












9











10












11












12


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

13












14












15












16












17












18















.......O tour continua em breve!!


:cheers:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Manda mais que tá pouco. :yes:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

lindo...

show.!!


----------



## Andre_RP (Jun 28, 2006)

Rio, me aguarde esta semana tô de volta!

Gerson, adoro acompanhar seus threads, quero mais!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Lindas imagens meus parabens


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Aparentemente nao tem voo direto de London para Vittária... oke:

Belas imagens, poste mais!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

^^ Not yet...

Still pinga-pinga


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

19












20












21












22


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

23












24











25












26


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Que fotos são essas? O Rio é mesmo [email protected]!


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Lindo d+!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Lindo!!!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Muito tri ! Note -se que tu teve sorte e pegou um cÃ©u lÃ*mpido. 

Se essas fotos jÃ¡ estÃ£o lindas, imagina se o vÃ´o fosse no Santos Dumont: aÃ* Ã© um escÃ¢ndalo, o aviÃ£o vai colado Ã* cidade.


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Acho lindo o Skyline do centro do rio!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Lindas as fotos!!


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Meu rio é lindo d+


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Legal! a roda gigante já se destaca no skyline


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

52












53












54












55












56


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Imagina se a janela do avião estivesse limpa ! :eek2:


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

^^ Pois e', o dia estava com o ceu perfeito, mas as janelas sujas nao ajudaram.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

57












58












59












60


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

:applause: :applause:


----------



## besantos (Jul 31, 2008)

Que thread espetacular. 

O Rio é muito lindo!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

61











62











63











64


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Continuando...



65











66











67











68


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Dá para ver entrando no mar a água que sai da barra da Barra da Tijuca:


----------



## Felipe M (Sep 7, 2016)

Lugar lindo.


----------



## Bom Mineiro (Apr 23, 2011)

Um mar de prédios ...


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Continuando...



69











70











71











72













:cheers:


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Continuando...


73











74











75











76













:cheers:


----------

